# TransferHandler & Drag n' Drop



## aYlien (21. Feb 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich bereite mich gerade auf den theoretischen Teil meiner Java Klausur vor.
Ich habe zwei Fragen an euch:

Was ist ein Transferhandler und welche aufgaben erfüllt er in Bezug auf drag and drop?

Was muss man machen, damit eine Komponente als Drag and drop -Ziel für Text in Frage kommt!

danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Feb 2011)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 16.23 Die Zwischenablage (Clipboard)


> *Das Herz jeder DnD-Anwendung ist der TransferHandler. Er bietet einen Mechanismus zum Übertragen von Daten von oder zur JComponent*. Wie schon bei der Zwischenablage beschreibt ein Transferable-Objekt die Daten selbst. Das Java-Tutorial von Sun »How to Use Drag and Drop and Data Transfer« unter *s.u.* beschreibt die beim Drag & Drop beteiligen Typen sehr ausführlich.


-->
Introduction to DnD (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Drag and Drop and Data Transfer)
How to Use Drag and Drop and Data Transfer


----------



## aYlien (21. Feb 2011)

danke ich glaube das sind gute Quellen!


----------

